# Bleeding 14 weeks



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I started staining brown discharge then passed red blood with clots. Admitted into hospital baby is ok. Can't see where blood coming from etc. Discharged home and still staining alot of brown mucus  any ideas what it could be could I be threaten miscarriage. I'm very sore. Bed rest at present until settles. If I move it gets worse.. So scared.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi hails. 

It can sometimes be hormonal. It can be what called an erosion (scratch) on the surface of the cervix. Sometimes we cannot always find a reason unfortunately. 

Rest. Brown is old blood so that is reassuring. If you start bleeding heavier or clots again you must go in and be seen. 

Do you have follow up booked? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank u for replying, they said I have a raw spot and a large white circle of discharge but didn't want to touch it. I had fresh red last night that scared me. I'm in alot of pain back and side but they said I do have uti. On antibiotics. No follow up. Have another scan 11th Jan 16. Said if I bleed heavy again. Go to a&e. Everytime I wipe it's brown mucus, my pads are brown just x sorry tmi


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Was it gynaecology department that saw you or just though a&e? 

How many weeks are you now? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 

I was in the gynaecology ward. I'm 14 weeks now x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

How are things today?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi kaz

I'm still crampy, alot of back pain and the brown loss has got heavier, gynecology told me only to worry if it's red. It won't seem to stop. I don't no what to do. It's four days now.. Just doesn't seem right. Baby was ok Monday night tho. Just very worrying. I haven't left my bed as I'm scared to move, the advised bed rest.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Just to let you know I lost my baby last Monday. I went into early labour at 15 weeks. Never ignore bleeding in pregnancy, I pushed to be admitted and I was right to worry. My placenta did not attach and I was leaking fluid. Totally devastated, no words can describe the pain. My baby was prefect. So unfair..


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear this hails. 

Yes you right to never ignore it. You did all you could. 

Kaz xxx


----------

